# Mirage Mkiii On Rubber.....



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Got a new rubberstrap today...RoyÂ´s bracelet went off and on with the rubber......









canÂ´t decide what I will wear....bracelet or rubber.....




































cheers,

Salmonia


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that goes really well, I keep looking at these and I know a few forum members have got them and they are really nice looking watches


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I love the watch and the rubber combo looks the part but...the bracelet has it for me. Looks much more classy. But who says you have to chose? Use both!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Both look good


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Sal,

A very nice combination! Rubber or steel, looking goood on both.

Best regards

from your Speedy supplier.

~w



salmonia said:


> Got a new rubberstrap today...RoyÂ´s bracelet went off and on with the rubber......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

As people have pointed out you could swap between both as the mood takes you. Variety is the spice of life









And this watch suits both, a very flexible friend.

Toby


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

watchless said:


> Hi Sal,
> 
> A very nice combination! Rubber or steel, looking goood on both.
> 
> ...


Thanks Watchless!

Long time no see......

best,

sal


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Where did you find that...rubber


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

alfinson said:


> Where did you find that...rubber


try Atilla:

[email protected]

awsome rubber strap!

regards,

Salmonia


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

that is an awesome combination,the rubber strap looks brilliant


----------

